# Wine recommendation for these two courses?



## smoke (Jul 8, 2013)

1st course:


Arugula, Watermelon and Feta Salad Recipe : Ina Garten : Recipes : Food Network


Have been told semi-sweet rose or marlborough sav blanc for this.


2nd course:


Bay Scallop Gratin Recipe : Ina Garten : Recipes : Food Network
  Have been suggested sauv blanc, chablis, or white burgundy for this one.


What are your thoughts on these choices? Any helping narrowing them down or should I go with something different?


Really loving this forum already!


----------



## merstar (Jul 8, 2013)

smoke said:


> 1st course:
> 
> 
> Arugula, Watermelon and Feta Salad Recipe : Ina Garten : Recipes : Food Network
> ...



For the scallops, I posted my suggestions on your other post:
Sauvignon Blanc is my preference. Chardonnay would work also.
My recommendations: Monkey Bay Sauvignon Blanc or J. Lohr Chardonnay Riverstone. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...-scallop-gratin-entree-86239.html#post1280665


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 9, 2013)

*Arugula, Watermelon and Feta Salad.* I noticed that the salad also has citrus in it. Given that, I don't think any New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc would be a bad choice. Just keep in mind they tend to run a little on the sweet side. Unoaked Chardonnay would also work. If you like dry wines, I think white Bordeaux (which is usually a blend of Sauvignon Blanc and Semillon) would be a nice pairing. I'm not so sure about the Rosé.

*Bay Scallop Gratin.* This dish is deceptively tough to pair with wine because it contains Pernod, which has kind of a strange anise flavor. I would pair this with Chardonnay, but rather than French Chard, I would go with something from the Russian River Valley. Spanish Albariño would also go well I think.


----------



## smoke (Jul 9, 2013)

merstar said:


> For the scallops, I posted my suggestions on your other post:
> Sauvignon Blanc is my preference. Chardonnay would work also.
> My recommendations: Monkey Bay Sauvignon Blanc or J. Lohr Chardonnay Riverstone.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...-scallop-gratin-entree-86239.html#post1280665



thank you


----------



## smoke (Jul 9, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> *Arugula, Watermelon and Feta Salad.* I noticed that the salad also has citrus in it. Given that, I don't think any New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc would be a bad choice. Just keep in mind they tend to run a little on the sweet side. Unoaked Chardonnay would also work. If you like dry wines, I think white Bordeaux (which is usually a blend of Sauvignon Blanc and Semillon) would be a nice pairing. I'm not so sure about the Rosé.
> 
> *Bay Scallop Gratin.* This dish is deceptively tough to pair with wine because it contains Pernod, which has kind of a strange anise flavor. I would pair this with Chardonnay, but rather than French Chard, I would go with something from the Russian River Valley. Spanish Albariño would also go well I think.



I definitely like the less sweet wines... For unoaked chardonnay, is that something I should ask for at the wine shop or would it be labeled on the bottle?

I will look for the russian river for 2nd. I saw it mentioend while goggling as well.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 9, 2013)

smoke said:


> I definitely like the less sweet wines... For unoaked chardonnay, is that something I should ask for at the wine shop or would it be labeled on the bottle?
> 
> I will look for the russian river for 2nd. I saw it mentioend while goggling as well.



Unoaked Chardonnay is usually marked as such. DeLoach, Toad Hollow, and Ironhorse all make unoaked Chard that's pretty easy to find. Kendall-Jackson Avant is good, too. It's not completely unoaked, but the citrus comes through real nice on it.


----------



## merstar (Jul 9, 2013)

smoke said:


> I definitely like the less sweet wines...



Generally, Sauvignon Blanc is drier/less sweet and crisper than Chardonnay.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Jul 9, 2013)

smoke said:


> 1st course:
> 
> 
> Arugula, Watermelon and Feta Salad Recipe : Ina Garten : Recipes : Food Network
> ...



I would definitely go for a Rosé Wine for the first course. Fresh ans Semi sweet as you mentioned seems perfect !

For the second course, you can't go wrong with a White "Graves" from Bordeaux. Straw yellow dress, white Graves have an open, slightly woody and floral nose with hints of citrus. These wines offer good and round flavor.


----------

